# wee wee pad changing?



## aea6574

Howdy All:

I hope you are doing great.

We are curious how often you change your wee wee pads? I searched but could not seem to find an answer for this. 

Also, anybody have problems with the normal 23x23 size? Karry wants to get the bigger one because she says the hounds are having a hard time getting on there but I figure if that is all they have they will eventually get the hang of it.


Any and all help would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## Ladysmom

Lady is mostly outdoor trained, but uses pads when I am at work or the weather is bad. I get the larger 23" by 36" human pads and use two together for her. I replace the pad as soon as it's been used. I can't stand the sight and smell of a used pad, but I may be a fanatic...!


----------



## Carol Ann

Our boys don't go out to potty, and are pad trained (well, _maybe_not Bruiser, 100%). I change the pad almost after every use, as I don't like the smell, either. Also, each one HAS to have his own pad - they will NOT share wee wee pads.







At one point, I used two side by side, hoping to avoid those "near misses", but they only gravitate towards the edge anyway.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

Mine are the 23x24 size.
I cut them in half for the smaller litter boxes I have some of them in since we got the puppy.

As far as how often to change them, that depends on you and your dogs.
Neyland has to have his changed more often than Brinkley. Neyland is not even going to get CLOSE to stepping in a puddle...dried or otherwise.







I also don't care for dirty pads sitting around, so I feel like I change the A LOT...esp. with two dogs and a CAT that uses them!









Your babies will catch on....hang in there.


----------



## msmagnolia

I have two maltese that use pee pads exclusively. I still haven't gottne off my butt and ordered the ones on Ebay like Traci does so I buy the ones from WalMart that are $6.82 for 32. They are about 21 x 23. I don't like to see or smell anything so I change pretty frequently based on the size of the spot. For 72 hours following Chemo Sassy's output is considered toxic waste and must be handled with gloves. I am having to watch like a hawk and change the pads immediately. Luckily I'll be done with that phase after tomorrow. 

I LOVE having the pads. I never, ever thought that I would use them, but I wouldn't have it any other way now. Good luck with the pad training. I'm glad you are enjoying your new puppies.


----------



## bellasmommy

I change it everytime after #2, but wait until 2 times for #1. It seems thats what the dogs prefer








Theirs is about 17 x 20.


----------



## szaballos

It depends on the amount of pee...If it's just little squirts, then after three spots. If it's one big puddle, then immediately. Maui will not pee on a pad that has been pooped on, even if you take the poo off. So that pad is changed immediatley. We use the pads from Walmart that are for adult dogs and are very thick. They are 22.5 x 22.5 and cost $12.99 for 50 pads.


----------



## kodie

Kodie is trainned on puppy pads too. I change it after his morning pee... because thats the nastiest after he has been holding it all night.. haha. I also change it after there are probably 2 pee marks... unless they are big pee marks... or if it smells... it just really depends on what the pad looks like. Kodie will not use it if there are tons of pee on it... he will go NEXT to the pad then... grrrr







I will probably be changing the pads even more after my new pup comes!







Right now I use simple solutions brand pads because they are bigger...23x24 I believe is the size... I buy them by the case online... I know there are ones on ebay but they are smaller and seem to be thinner. I do have a few to try from a SM member.. soo I might concerner switching to the cheeper ones from ebay because i'll be using a lot more pads with two dogs.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle

I change Belle's pads depending on the size of the pee pee. If it is large then it goes right away as she won't use it again. When it is a smaller amount she will use it twice before I have to change it. I used to use Simple Solution but there was a post here regarding Arm & Hammer Puppy Pads at Target. I tried them and love them. I don't notice a smell at all. I find it worth it to purchase the 80 pads 22.5 x 22.5 for $12.95 and watch for them to go on sale. I will continue using the Arm & Hammer unless/until finances make it so that I need to do otherwise. I wish I knew how to find the thread and post it on the Arm & Hammer Pads for you.


----------



## Theresa

Hi everyone its been a while.. Summer uses Simple Solution from Pet Smart 30x30 I love the bigger size I put 2 down and change after 2 pees or like everyone else if she has a reallllly big one lol sometimes its amazing how much pee pee comes out of our little princess







And I change after she poops we change the pad 2 to 3 time a day just depends ( and my hubby is the worst he will yell







Theresa Summer's gone potty







so I can come in and pick it up off the pad










Ok I can't believe the little brat she just went pee on the kids bathroom rug







And I have that NICE big pee pad for her to use


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Bonnie uses one pad two or three times, depending on the size of the pee. We have the frame to snap the pads into, so they don't slide or get chewed, and the 'standard' sized pads fit perfectly in there. I think they're 23 x 24 or something.


----------



## Theresa

Ok this is so nasty







I got the black light out yesterday it was a very dark and cold day here and i went on the hunt







Oh how I wish I hadn't there were white spots all around her pee pad and some other places too I tried the urine begone WELL forget that stuff it doesn't even make a little dent in the spots. I had the carpets cleaned about 3 weeks ago and he told me that the worse spots where in front of the fire place in the bedroom ..( thats where her pad is) So I hope that these are old ones







don't get me wrong I still hate all these spot old or new my carpets only about 2 yrs old







Thank goodness you can't see them with out the light.


----------



## patsan

I change their pads like twice a day. Poop is much easier than pee. I can just take a napkin and pick the poop up off the pee pad.
I buy the human pads at Wal-Mart. Assurance brand...there are 18 XL (23x36) pads in the package.


----------



## MaxMommy

Since Angie is still in training mode, I leave them down for her till she uses them a couple of times. Her wee wees are not foul smelling at all...I know my sis has a sensitive nose and would be the first to tell me. So, in order to draw her to the pad more often I let her smaller puddles sit there for a while...it does get her to go there more...and less accidents since I have been doing it that way...plus the pads last a bit longer.

I am ordering the adult pads which will be more absorbent and bigger.


----------



## Theresa

> I change their pads like twice a day. Poop is much easier than pee. I can just take a napkin and pick the poop up off the pee pad.
> I buy the human pads at Wal-Mart. Assurance brand...there are 18 XL (23x36) pads in the package.[/B]










What a great idea I never thought about using the human pads ( will remember that one if I 'm ever in a jam) Do you now what the differents in cost is just curouis.?


----------



## ekbakernow

> Bonnie uses one pad two or three times, depending on the size of the pee. We have the frame to snap the pads into, so they don't slide or get chewed, and the 'standard' sized pads fit perfectly in there. I think they're 23 x 24 or something.[/B]



I don't think that I have seen one of these frames. Does it keep Bonnie from going pee right on the edge? Stuart is trained to go outside but uses the potty pads inside on rainy days or when we are out of the house. Stu usually does his business half on the pad and half on the floor. It makes me think.....what's the point. #2s are always on the floor-next to the pad. If this frame would help to contain it my problem would be solved. 

BTW....I will let the potty pad go for 2/3 pees then change it. I don't seem to have a big problem with odor, but it is a bit unsightly when guests walk into the bathroom and that is the first thing that they see. oooh, yuck!


----------



## Carole

Fosters and Smith carries both size of trays....I can't imagine using pee pads without the trays. I think they are fantastic for teaching the Maltese the perimeter of the space they are suppose to be going on and keep the pee from draining onto your floor or carpet.







Plus if you have a puppy that likes to chew and shred or drag the pee-pad around the tray limits this. I have found with Krista that I have to tuck the blue edges in really good. That girl chews on anything and everything at this point.









http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/prod...atid=1307&rel=1

Regular tray 21 x 23

Super size tray 23 x 36


----------



## ekbakernow

Thanks a bunch for the info!! I am going to get one ASAP. I had no idea that those were even available. Wow! That will make things a lot easier.


----------



## Cosy

I take the lid off a large storage bin you can get at Walmart, costco, target, etc. You know, those flat storage bins made of bendable plastic. The lid serves well as a trap for "overspill" from pads.


----------



## Boobookit

I buy the puppy pads from petedge.com and they are wonderful. They cost 3.99 for 12 pads that are 27" x 29". I always buy a few at a time to keep handy. Pacino will only use the pad twice for pee pee then after that he won't walk on it...He hates poop so I have to pick it right up and lay a new one down.

Good luck in your training.

Marie & Pacino.


----------



## penzola

*Wee Wee Pads*

I bought 1200 for $115.00 from Office Stock; came to 10 cents a pad. They are the small ones; she's only 4.2 lbs. She's very neat, she like like a clean pad but sometimes she goes #1 and #2 back to back. If she's outside she'll go anywhere. If I have her out and about she'll go on any little patch of dirt.


----------



## kathym

Baci can go twice if the pee is small enough..I use the Gridlock pads 23-24 have tried others but find these work a little better..When Baci makes a poop he skips out of the bathroom to say come mommy lookie and i go and say what a good boy you get a treat ....pick it off the pad and that's that...Baci thinks his poop is gold :thumbsup:


----------



## donnanj

Brooklyn uses pads all the time. He will NOT poop and pee on the same pad so I have 2 in my bedroom for at night and 1 in the familyroom for pee and the poop one in the bathroom. I change after 2 or 3 small peepees and when I see the poop I pick it up and flush it. I change the poop one before bed.


----------



## Snowbody

kathym said:


> Baci can go twice if the pee is small enough..I use the Gridlock pads 23-24 have tried others but find these work a little better..When Baci makes a poop he skips out of the bathroom to say come mommy lookie and i go and say what a good boy you get a treat ....pick it off the pad and that's that..*.Baci thinks his poop is gold* :thumbsup:


:smrofl::smrofl: Yup, Kath. Tyler thinks the same thing about his. He does the poopie dance for us all to see what a good boy he's been. Of course when he has a little hitchhiker, he kind of skulks around and hides -- he can't believe it's remained attached to him. He knows it's only gold when it's sitting on the wee wee pad.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Johita

Snowbody said:


> :smrofl::smrofl: Yup, Kath. Tyler thinks the same thing about his. He does the poopie dance for us all to see what a good boy he's been. Of course when he has a little hitchhiker, he kind of skulks around and hides -- he can't believe it's remained attached to him. He knows it's only gold when it's sitting on the wee wee pad.:HistericalSmiley:


LOL!! Aolani now runs around like he has a little hitchhiker everytime he poops. This started when he was having really bad runs that turned to bloody diahhrea. He's been excellent since then but he always seems to think that its stuck to his butt. That's how I know that he has pooped.


----------



## kathym

Snowbody said:


> :smrofl::smrofl: Yup, Kath. Tyler thinks the same thing about his. He does the poopie dance for us all to see what a good boy he's been. Of course when he has a little hitchhiker, he kind of skulks around and hides -- he can't believe it's remained attached to him. He knows it's only gold when it's sitting on the wee wee pad.:HistericalSmiley:


 


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:to funny


----------

